# Here is my Asolo (that sounds bad, eh?)



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I think its a 2001 or 2002.

This is the bike that brought me back to road racing. It might be heavy, but I am 20 lbs lighter now  and my weight is still dropping. I'll be 160 again soon (like I was in my twenties) and then I will race this sucker.

Photos don't do it justice.

Steel frame/fork with Pinarello/Dedaccai Dolmen tubes, 9spd 105 group, 105 36 spoke wheels for training, Hugi 240/Open CD wheels for rides that matter.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

lewdvig said:


> I think its a 2001 or 2002.
> 
> This is the bike that brought me back to road racing. It might be heavy, but I am 20 lbs lighter now  and my weight is still dropping. I'll be 160 again soon (like I was in my twenties) and then I will race this sucker.
> 
> Photos don't do it justice.


beautifull!


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> beautifull!


Thanks! Its hard to belive this is a budget bike! I just put some Shimano R540 wheels on it today. Plus, I put some Spinacci light aero bars on. It looks even better now.

This photo was taken in the winter when I was working out with coach Troy. 

Those R540 wheels are pretty good - I had low expectations.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I bought an 04 Galileo today (hot deal) so the Asolo is going to become my TT ride. I'll update with pix.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Asolo*

Nice town in the Veneto region of Italy.
""Marca Trevigiana's pearl" is a town dating back to pre-Roman times, located in a magnificent spot above a hill overlooking the plain. Asolo has a charm that few other towns possess, starting with its glorious and unusual history. Famous figures such as the English poet Robert Browning, the actress Eleonora Duse and the explorer Freya Stark all lived here. At the end of the 1400's it was also home and prison to the Queen of Cyprus, Caterina Cornaro, to whom Venice offered the symbolic dominion of the town in exchange for rule over the Cypriot kingdom."


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Here she is in 2006.

She gets training and fair weather duties.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Lower your saddle a bit and raise the forward tip a bit and you will find that you are much more comfortable. The way that you presently have it set up puts undue stress on your shoulders and long-term won't give you any advantages.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

dnalsaam said:


> Lower your saddle a bit and raise the forward tip a bit and you will find that you are much more comfortable. The way that you presently have it set up puts undue stress on your shoulders and long-term won't give you any advantages.


The saddle is parallel to the ground - the picture is at an angle so it is probably tricking your eye. I have been riding the same measurements for 20 years now - not about to change it.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

lewdvig said:


> The saddle is parallel to the ground - the picture is at an angle so it is probably tricking your eye. I have been riding the same measurements for 20 years now - not about to change it.


It certainly looks like the saddle is pointing downwards in the front; then linking this into the fact that the brake levers and the angle of the drops both appear to be set up so that they work like posts, to prevent forward motion at all costs and it is easy to get the wrong idea.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I just sold her - I hope I don't regret it too much.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

dnalsaam said:


> It certainly looks like the saddle is pointing downwards in the front; then linking this into the fact that the brake levers and the angle of the drops both appear to be set up so that they work like posts, to prevent forward motion at all costs and it is easy to get the wrong idea.


You should try riding STI levers in this position, you can get a really nice comfy tuck.

I never ride on the drops - the bends are useful though and this does not effect sprinting with my hands there.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Sorry, but you will*

Sorry, but you will


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Frank121 said:


> Sorry, but you will


Yup. I sold my Gallileo too. Now I am fat again. Resorted to buying a Lemond Etape (actually a really good bike for the dough).

As soon as I hit 179 or lower I am getting a carbon Prince or a Soloist.


----------



## redcolnago (Jul 12, 2015)

You should have kept the Pinarello. You might have still been on the forum. Your lust for boring carbon was your downfall. Go out and get another steel Pinarello and get back on the forum. 




lewdvig said:


> Yup. I sold my Gallileo too. Now I am fat again. Resorted to buying a Lemond Etape (actually a really good bike for the dough).
> 
> As soon as I hit 179 or lower I am getting a carbon Prince or a Soloist.


----------

